
Show HN: Playing with {lambda talk} - martyalain
Hi you,<p>The {lambda way} project is a workshop built on a wiki, {lambda tank}, coming with a true functional programming language, {lambda talk}.<p><pre><code>    http:&#x2F;&#x2F;lambdaway.free.fr&#x2F;workshop&#x2F;
    http:&#x2F;&#x2F;lambdaway.free.fr&#x2F;workshop&#x2F;?view=oxford_slides
</code></pre>
The archive is small (50kb) and easy to install in your local server or in any web account running PHP.<p><pre><code>    http:&#x2F;&#x2F;lambdaway.free.fr&#x2F;workshop&#x2F;?view=download
    http:&#x2F;&#x2F;lambdaway.free.fr&#x2F;workshop&#x2F;?view=installation
</code></pre>
You can try {lambda talk} in any modern web browser.<p>Your opinion is welcome<p>Alain Marty
======
martyalain
Active links:

[http://lambdaway.free.fr/workshop/](http://lambdaway.free.fr/workshop/)

[http://lambdaway.free.fr/workshop/?view=oxford_slides](http://lambdaway.free.fr/workshop/?view=oxford_slides)

[http://lambdaway.free.fr/workshop/?view=download](http://lambdaway.free.fr/workshop/?view=download)

[http://lambdaway.free.fr/workshop/?view=installation](http://lambdaway.free.fr/workshop/?view=installation)

